# Basswood seed?



## Nature's Spectacle (Jun 3, 2011)

ok, while this may not answer your question, you can easily take a softwood cutting of basswood from around may through july...
it roots quickly


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

They are generally called lime in Britain and linden or basswood in North America.

You can search 'Linden' at w.arborday.org they sell seedlings, a little expensive...........


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

Forget the seeds, get the 2-3 foot plants at coldstreamfarm.net If you buy more than like5 the price is REAL reasonable,like 4.5 a tree plus shipping. They seem to be a pretty hardy tree also. I have planted many of them and pretty much ignored them and they survived our near drought conditions with no help from me. I have had multiple tulip poplars die after being babied through a summer with nicer weather and more rain.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Find some young ones about four to five feet tall in the woods and dig them up. Plant them and make sure they have plenty of water all season. They will have a tuff first season while they re-root and adjust to new soil. Next season they take right off. If you want to plant a bunch of them then I could see sowing seed in planters. Should be able to harvest seed when falling from trees, then plant in spring.


----------



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's 40 American Linden or Basswood Seeds for $6.00 plus shipping per order on amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/Tilia-americana-American-Linden-Basswood/dp/B0002IM85A

More of the same on on here:

http://www.treehelp.com/ItemDesc.asp?IC=SD-11270

The pic they are using to sell the seeds is amazing. They say the tree can grow 50 -80 feet tall.

Hope this helps out.


----------

